

Complete message templates of a blog spambot - tdumitrescu
https://gist.github.com/tdumitrescu/8554392

======
tdumitrescu
Found in the spam folder of my Wordpress site. Clearly there was a bug in the
bot code and instead of substr+interpolating it ended up dumping its entire
set of template strings.

